
ANSI Safety Code and Requirements for Dry Martinis [pdf] - surement
http://www.niso.org/apps/group_public/download.php/6140/K100.1-1974%20-%20American%20National%20Standard%20Safety%20Code%20%26%20Requirements%20for%20Dry%20Martinis%20.pdf
======
anonu
Who knew there was a "radiation mixing method"?? I still don't get why
though...

~~~
colorint
I'll explain the joke and thereby kill it: this standard is mostly an excuse
for ANSI members to drink large amounts of 90-proof gin. It's fairly clear
they don't really care about vermouth (see section 4.3 and table 2), so
radiation mixing is a way of lying about making a martini.

~~~
surement
Winston Churchill famously listed his martini recipe as something like
drinking a bottle of gin while gazing in the direction of France. I don't
understand this aversion for vermouth in some (vocal) martini drinkers: if you
don't like vermouth (and lemon peel...), then just drink gin and have some
olives and whatever other snack you want on the side. Personally I like a 4:1
with a spray from a lemon peel.

